# I love these ducks



## jimbo53 (Apr 3, 2009)

Went out today on a solo hunt. the snow has kind of made the sneak a little tougher but still got six birds. brought up the season total to 64 wood ducks for the year. it is going to be tough to get to a hundred but we will see. if not there is always next year!!!


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

8) 
good work!!!


----------



## billybass23 (Sep 11, 2007)

If i could get one wood duck this year, i would be one happy guy.


----------



## Skye Hansen (Mar 23, 2009)

That is awesome on the wood ducks and the mallards too. 


jimbo53 said:


> brought up the season total to 64 wood ducks for the year.


That is impressive, I just hope you and everyone else on here does what delta waterfowl says and replaces every bird we shoot with two. That way awesome hunts like this will be something that our kids can enjoy. :O||:


----------



## mark young (Sep 9, 2009)

Jimbo, nice work, if your not yanking our collective chains. I admit I was very skeptical of your previous pics. This one seems lagit. I am going to call b.s. on 64 for the season, however. How many are hens? If true, why so many? I jump shoot for the most part, and hunt some areas up north, supposed woodie areas and have yet to even see one, much less shoot at one. Seems like 64 is too many. Sorry, I'm not trying to pick a fight, please take this post as friendly banter. Do you shoot the hens off of the boxes?  

Mark


----------



## summit72 (Oct 4, 2008)

Dude you must love the taste of those ducks to have shot that many in one season. And just my opinion when you get into the woodies here keep your mouth shut and be happy that your into them. Agian just my opinion.


----------



## cnvsbk (Sep 24, 2009)

Seems like 64 Woodies is a tad selfish in my humble opinion, especially for a bird that is trying to gain a foothold in this area.


----------



## jimbo53 (Apr 3, 2009)

cnvsbk said:


> Seems like 64 Woodies is a tad selfish in my humble opinion, especially for a bird that is trying to gain a foothold in this area.


They are not trying to gain a foothold here. people are trying to get them gain a foothold here. if they were native here and struggling the division would put limits on them but they are not and they do not migrate down threw here. so me personally I view them as a trophy duck same as a scoter or an old squaw, and I would not pass on either of those either. they all eat the same! I have not broke any laws so dont judge my hunting methods.


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

> They are not trying to gain a foothold here. people are trying to get them gain a foothold here. if they were native here and struggling the division would put limits on them but they are not and they do not migrate down threw here. so me personally I view them as a trophy duck same as a scoter or an old squaw, and I would not pass on either of those either. they all eat the same! I have not broke any laws so dont judge my hunting methods.


Amen to that!!! I can't say that I would do the same, who know's maybe I would, but I have to agree with your opinion. With the rising local population I feel like it's just a matter of time before a bag limit is set, but in the mean time, the relative infrequency of hunter harvest, in my opinion, has very little affect on a large area population. Perhaps its detrimental to your small localized population, ie: you may feel it next year, but that's your bed to make and/or lie in.

On that same note, I think your assessment of them not migrating through here may be incorrect or at least partially. Norther Idaho has a very healthy population and some localized banding data suggests that at least some of those birds make there way through here, on their way to warmer parts.

To each their own. For those that feel bag limits should be restrictive for Wood Ducks, there is a process to make that happen, for the rest.... have at it whilst you can!

Later,
Kev


----------



## travis madden (Sep 29, 2007)

jimbo53 said:


> cnvsbk said:
> 
> 
> > Seems like 64 Woodies is a tad selfish in my humble opinion, especially for a bird that is trying to gain a foothold in this area.
> ...


Again!? Get off his back people! We went through this once already. The guy finds the birds and has some great shoots. Good shooting Jimbo!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

The first sign of a second rate individual is someone who badmouths other peoples accomplishments. Jealous ninnies!

Good job buddy! I've got an idea for a few of those woodies... :wink:


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

I love that mount Darin. Beautiful birds nicely done.


----------



## captain (Nov 18, 2007)

As one of the guys that has been busting his butt to get the wood ducks going in this area I thought that Jimbo was just trying to get under our skin and posting pictures from Louisiana, but this last picture has me wondering as well. I guess I can tell you my stance on this. I really don't care if people shoot wood ducks here in Utah, that is one of the reasons we are helping them out. I really do believe that with a little work it will not be uncommon for people to shoot wood ducks. Almost every time I hunt a particular spot I see several wood ducks, and occasionally harvest one or two. Would I shoot that many in a season? Definitely not, but to each his own. Would I shoot a hen? Definitely not, but I pass on hen mallards during the season as well, once again it is my choice. I do think that one guy harvesting 100 wood ducks in one area will be detrimental to that colony. Kev said it best; he will be wondering what happened next year when there is nothing there to shoot. Currently the estimated population of wood ducks in Utah is 3000, so 100 represents a pretty good chunk of that population. I can tell you that wood ducks definitely migrate through. Banded wood ducks have already been shot here in Utah coming from Northern Idaho. I have watched wood ducks my whole life, and I can tell you that they don't even get to the area I hunt until November. They have to migrate in. I would like to get a banding program going so we can show exactly how far they are traveling. As far as bag limits go we have talked to Tom Aldrich about it, and a little more research needs to be done before that happens. It could happen in the future, and has been discussed. In a way I am kind of glad that Jimbo has gone public with this. I think it may be a catalyst for making this happen. The fact that a guy can come in and shoot 100 wood ducks in a season in Utah just shows you that this whole Wild Over Wood Duck thing might be working! Jimbo, this is certainly a season for you to remember, and I hope that we can keep you in wood ducks forever.


----------



## hensonly (Dec 8, 2009)

Awesome job jimbo--I am planning on sitting in a spot tommorow that holds a little open water and has had plenty of woodies and mallards--hope I can do as well as you did yesterday   
Whats up with the guy who asked if you shoot them out of the box? Doesn't he realize that the season is closed when they are using the nest boxes--He seems to be sour at your success 

Keep up the great work Jimbo.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

captain said:
 

> As one of the guys that has been busting his butt to get the wood ducks going in this area I thought that Jimbo was just trying to get under our skin and posting pictures from Louisiana, but this last picture has me wondering as well. I guess I can tell you my stance on this. I really don't care if people shoot wood ducks here in Utah, that is one of the reasons we are helping them out. I really do believe that with a little work it will not be uncommon for people to shoot wood ducks. Almost every time I hunt a particular spot I see several wood ducks, and occasionally harvest one or two. Would I shoot that many in a season? Definitely not, but to each his own. Would I shoot a hen? Definitely not, but I pass on hen mallards during the season as well, once again it is my choice. I do think that one guy harvesting 100 wood ducks in one area will be detrimental to that colony. Kev said it best; he will be wondering what happened next year when there is nothing there to shoot. Currently the estimated population of wood ducks in Utah is 3000, so 100 represents a pretty good chunk of that population. I can tell you that wood ducks definitely migrate through. Banded wood ducks have already been shot here in Utah coming from Northern Idaho. I have watched wood ducks my whole life, and I can tell you that they don't even get to the area I hunt until November. They have to migrate in. I would like to get a banding program going so we can show exactly how far they are traveling. As far as bag limits go we have talked to Tom Aldrich about it, and a little more research needs to be done before that happens. It could happen in the future, and has been discussed. In a way I am kind of glad that Jimbo has gone public with this. I think it may be a catalyst for making this happen. The fact that a guy can come in and shoot 100 wood ducks in a season in Utah just shows you that this whole Wild Over Wood Duck thing might be working! Jimbo, this is certainly a season for you to remember, and I hope that we can keep you in wood ducks forever.


very well stated!!!

i'd be happy with a chance at one, but for those who have the right spot, have fun getting them!!!


----------



## mark young (Sep 9, 2009)

jimbo53 said:


> cnvsbk said:
> 
> 
> > Seems like 64 Woodies is a tad selfish in my humble opinion, especially for a bird that is trying to gain a foothold in this area.
> ...


Looks like we got us a game hog! Keep your spots to yourself! Boor bugger that showed him that area is kicking himself, hard.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Play nice fellas, please.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> ..........................I've got an idea for a few of those woodies... :wink:
> ............................quote]
> 
> Gorgeous mounts TEX


----------



## jimbo53 (Apr 3, 2009)

Got this from a wooduck rep. in a P.M. "I know of a couple spots in both Cache and Box Elder counties that are currently holding 50-75 birds, but would love to know where you are seeing ~150." I know there are more spots out there, I got a good idea where these secret locations are, now I know what to look for. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

Congrat's :!:


----------



## Levy (Oct 2, 2007)

> I have not broke any laws so dont judge my hunting methods.


The minute you put up photos on the net you are going to be judged. Deal with it. Throwing out outlandish, gaudy kill numbers(especially on wood ducks) just puts a target on your back.


----------



## humpyflyguy (Sep 10, 2007)

WHAT IS THE ARGUMENT ABOUT? If you look closely I don't believe he is even in Utah. For one thing the snow is not that deep really and it was not that cloudy yesterday for the pictures to look so dark. Jim what state are you really shooting these in? or where are you downloading the pictures from?


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Congrats on the birds, it'd be nice to get shots at a couple. I'll keep lookin for 'em know theres a few around just havent lucked into shooting any have seen a few though. If you like to eat 'em I say shoot as many as you can eat :EAT: . I don't see anything wrong with that. If not I'd say not a very good idea, if your not eating them or using them you are breaking the law, sounds like yer ok though. :wink: 

TEX- thats gotta be the sweetest duck mount I've seen. :O||:


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

The thing I want to know is how many phone calls have been made behind the scenes. Wether he is in this state or not makes no difference. I say again you find 'em, you shoot 'em. 8)


----------



## brtwf (Oct 6, 2009)

What's all the fuss about?

He is probably just yanking your chain by claiming 64 woodies . . . and judging by some of the hyper-ventilating, self-righteous responses, he is doing a pretty darn good job of it. I really doubt anyone harvested 64 woodies this year; and even if Jimbo53 did actually harvest that many (which I seriously doubt), then good for him. 99.9% percent of us would do the same if we had the chance.


----------



## mark young (Sep 9, 2009)

I just got back from an all day jump shooting adventure. Jimbo's success got me fired up big time. Walked upwards of 12 miles of river today and no woodies sighted or shot.  Where is this secret spot, Jimbo send me a p.m. please!


----------



## jimbo53 (Apr 3, 2009)

mark young said:


> I just got back from an all day jump shooting adventure. Jimbo's success got me fired up big time. Walked upwards of 12 miles of river today and no woodies sighted or shot.  Where is this secret spot, Jimbo send me a p.m. please!


 :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I dare say ol' Jimbo has found a roost pond. Woodies are VERY hard to jump shoot. The best way to spank them in big numbers is find the roost pond and hang out. When they come in to roost at night (usually after shooting hours) you can have a woddie blood bath. They're stupid and don't think twice about committing once they decide on a pond they like. It's like shooting fish in a barrel. Huh jumbo... :twisted: :wink:


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

mark young said:


> I just got back from an all day jump shooting adventure. Jimbo's success got me fired up big time. Walked upwards of 12 miles of river today and no woodies sighted or shot.  Where is this secret spot, Jimbo send me a p.m. please!


What river did you walk 12 miles on? and you werent hasseled by any of the land owners??? :shock:

Gee

I think somebodies blowing a little smoke of thier own... lol


----------



## mark young (Sep 9, 2009)

Gee LeDouche said:


> [quote="mark young":1bsiaf8p]I just got back from an all day jump shooting adventure. Jimbo's success got me fired up big time. Walked upwards of 12 miles of river today and no woodies sighted or shot.  Where is this secret spot, Jimbo send me a p.m. please!


What river did you walk 12 miles on? and you werent hasseled by any of the land owners??? :shock:

Gee

I think somebodies blowing a little smoke of thier own... lol[/quote:1bsiaf8p]

I was hoping Jimbo would take pitty on me, I did a mile or so up the bear in Tremonton, too much ice and no way to retrieve the birds . Can't blame a guy for trying!


----------



## rutting (Jul 11, 2008)

Im willing to bet he has access to some private property!!! I know of a place where I could kill that many wood ducks a year. The problem is access to the propertys I use to float the river and shoot them but it would be so much easier from the bank. They hung out in the same places all the time. I seen flocks with 50+ birds all the time


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

jimbo53 said:


> Went out today on a solo hunt. the snow has kind of made the sneak a little tougher but still got six birds. brought up the season total to 64 wood ducks for the year. it is going to be tough to get to a hundred but we will see. if not there is always next year!!!


You sure have been able to stack them this season. Congrats on all the birds!

Can't wait to talk to you on Jan 18th so I can finally find out where all these birds were hanging out.



jimbo53 said:


> Joel, on Jan 18 I would love to tell you. but until then my mouth is zipped shut! I hope you don't hold it against me but that is the best I will do.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Nice Birds! You can tell me, I'm doing a study to learn more about wood ducks and I need to kill a bunch for scientific purposes this could be a study that takes years to do so I will be studying them for a while so sorry if I scare of of the woodies away. :mrgreen:


----------

